# 12 gauge vs 300 win mag.



## biggamehunter69 (Feb 6, 2006)

wat has more recoil a 12 gauge shotgun or a 300 win mag


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

a 3 1/2 12ga turkey load will kick harder, but the 300 will kick much worse.

a shotgun is like getting hit with a 16oz boxing glove.......a rifle is like getting hit with a 16oz baseball bat. see the difference?

its apples to oranges. shooting a box of 300 shells will leave u black n blue. a box of turkey magnums may not make u a mushy jell of broken vessels, but it may throw ur back outta whack or detach ur retinas!!  haha


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dont know but if a 300 win mag kicks like my Winchester 1200 Defender 18.5 inc barrel with 3 inch slugs or bucksot, I dont want to shoot it.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Depends on the gun, Many shotguns have some type of recoil reduction built in weather it be inertia or gas operation, I have not seen a rifle with this type of device ingrained into the mechanism. They may be out there though.

I know my 300 mg even with a limb saver kicks harder than any shotgun I own regardless of the load. Only real difference is I shoot the rifle once or twice while hunting and the shotguns many times.

Bob


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well I shoot both, 3.5" turkey loads in my citori, and have a 300 win in a model 70, which is not ported, and it isn't even close, I could shoot the 3.5 in turkey loads all day, but after about 20-25 through the 300 win, I really don't even want to shoot my 257 Ack any more.

And if your wondering, I have shot upwards of 30 turkey loads in a day with my citori. Had a case of them given to me, and shot them for the long, long shots on pheasants just to get the cases back for reloading.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well I shoot both, 3.5" turkey loads in my citori, and have a 300 win in a model 70, which is not ported, and it isn't even close, I could shoot the 3.5 in turkey loads all day, but after about 20-25 through the 300 win, I really don't even want to shoot my 257 Ack any more.

And if your wondering, I have shot upwards of 30 turkey loads in a day with my citori. Had a case of them given to me, and shot them for the long, long shots on pheasants just to get the cases back for reloading.


----------



## berniemac2006 (Aug 15, 2005)

I own a 12ga and a .300 win mag. 12ga is used for IL deer, 3in slugs and the .300 I use on MO deer, ruger m77MKII stainless, not ported. the 12ga will leave me bruised and broken for a week, I know that Ive been shooting when im done with the .300, but it isn't anything compared to the kick from the 12.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a Browning A-Bolt in .300 WM with the B.O.S.S. and I can shoot it all day long. The BOSS really reduces the recoil. I can't hear any more, but that's a different thread.
With a rifle you usually have time to set it into your sholder, brace yourself and fire. If your wing shooting with mag loads for ducks or pheasent you don't always get that chance to seat it into the pocket of your shoulder. After a day of shooting mag loads with the shotgun I feel like someone beat the crap out of me.


----------

